# PS3 or XBOX360?



## pappas (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm going to buy either a PS3 or 360 and am wondering which one. Let me know why you chose either ps3 or 360.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 24, 2009)

I would get a 360.
More function than the ps3 and the graphics look as if though you are playing a ps3.


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the X360 better. More games to chose from, better online, and all units are backwards compatible.


----------



## josmil1 (Nov 24, 2009)

I have had both,But i like the the PS3 better just because some of its exclusives are on it that aren't on the 360. Also because of the realibility. A launch 60GB PS3 and its still working perfectly...over the past year and a half I have had 2 Xbox's 360 and both have malfunctioned. I don't like the extra cost's that come from the 360. It's up to you what you want. Most games are on both consoles. They are similar in graphics, but they edge out each other in several categories. Do your research.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 24, 2009)

360

Halo!?!?!??!


----------



## pappas (Nov 24, 2009)

Inf3rn0 said:


> 360
> 
> Halo!?!?!??!



Not a big fan of Halo. COD6 is better. Does anybody know if you have to pay for online on PS3?


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Left 4 dead and Left 4 dead 2. Nuff said


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't get either! GET A WII!!!! *crickets chirping* lol 
I don't really have much experience with the PS3, but I'd have to say 360, just because there's more selection for games.


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 24, 2009)

It really depends on what sort of games you like. There's no point getting a DSi if you love PSP games.

Me, however, I'll just stick to PC gaming.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 24, 2009)

PAPPAS!!15 said:


> Inf3rn0 said:
> 
> 
> > 360
> ...



Fair nuf. 
Ive only played resistance on ps3 which i liked.
Neither of them would be a bad choice.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 24, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> It really depends on what sort of games you like. There's no point getting a DSi if you love PSP games.
> 
> Me, however, I'll just stick to PC gaming.



Same


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Nov 24, 2009)

DcF1337 said:


> It really depends on what sort of games you like. There's no point getting a DSi if you love PSP games.
> 
> Me, however, I'll just stick to PC gaming.



Great point.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll stick to Mac gaming, because I'm just that awesome.


----------



## Karma Cat (Nov 24, 2009)

I have both, and I really like the PS3 since it's functioning really well, even if there aren't alot of games for it...

The 360 was horribly bad in my opinion, it overheats really easy, and it tends to freeze when playing certain games. Plus it's very noisy while the PS3 is quite quiet.


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Nov 24, 2009)

i've the 360 and i really like it


----------



## LewisJ (Nov 24, 2009)

@everyone screaming 360: What experience do you have with a PS3? Everyone here who is saying PS3 says they have both while nobody who says 360 is specifying...a bit more explanation of the basis of your opinions would be much more useful. 
Pappas - online play on the PS3 is free


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Mini comparison of the two current models

PS3: 
*Pros-*
Great hardware, great visuals, great sound, free online, Blu-Ray, wifi out of the box, cheaper hard drive.
*Cons-*
Price, new console aesthetics (imo), naff controllers, extreme lack of exclusives, no backwards compatiability.

360:
*Pros-*
Massive game library, Xbox Live, controller quality, backwards compatiability, Very good visuals/sound, NXE, install game function, exclusivity.

*Cons-*
Noisy, Overheating, RRoD(on older machines, has been fixed), slightly worse visuals, standard def video.

Choose for yourself. I didn't have enough cash for a PS3 and all my mates had Xbox360s, so it was an obvious choice. I'm not going to go changing.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 24, 2009)

i just stick to cubing.


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> standard def video.



I thought both the ps3 and the 360 could get 1080p ?


----------



## Vulosity (Nov 24, 2009)

Playstation online gaming is free with PSN membership, basically you get the PS3 and play online with others for free.

On XBOX 360, you have to pay $15-20 for online gaming, for 3 MONTHS!

I recently researched this topic and I came to a conclusion of a PS3.

Here's a very helpful link:
http://kotaku.com/5346777/ps3-slim-vs-xbox-360-elite-tale-of-the-tape

Also, the 360 has a higher failure rate, and the red ringing is a problem. Basically, the 360 "turns" evil and whatever disk is inside it. Red ringing has cost Microsoft a lot of money.

PS3!


----------



## vgbjason (Nov 24, 2009)

PS3 has blu-ray, better graphics and free online.

360 has better games and better online service but lower def on graphics and you have to pay for x-box live.

PS3 seems more like a casual system to me, with 360 being more hardcore.

It's really a matter of what features YOU want and what you want to pay for them.


----------



## Siraj A. (Nov 24, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> Playstation online gaming is free with PSN membership, basically you get the PS3 and play online with others for free.
> 
> On XBOX 360, you have to pay $15-20 for online gaming, for 3 MONTHS!
> 
> ...



Xbox has 10 times as many people playing online than PS3 does.


----------



## Rikane (Nov 24, 2009)

I've not owned a PS3 and I have my xbox 360 from a year ago.
I'm definitely siding with PS3. Sure there's more people on xbox, but that's just that many more little kids playing games and talking about nothing.

Yes, I like the controller of the 360, a definite plus. Xbox live is great, I love it, but I'd still go for PSN because it's free. You pay 50-60 dollars each year to have a subscription, that can go towards buying another game. 

If I ever get another console, it'd be a PS3


----------



## Edmund (Nov 24, 2009)

Left 4 Dead 2 is insane. I think it's available on both platforms so whatever you get pick-up that. I'd go with the 360 more people have it and I'd say its more fun.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Edward said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > standard def video.
> ...


Xbox 360 Hi def is kind of [fingerquotes]fake[/fingerquotes]. It displays 1080, but the fidelity isn't as high as the PS3.


----------



## Edward (Nov 24, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Left 4 Dead 2 is insane. I think it's available on both platforms so whatever you get pick-up that. I'd go with the 360 more people have it and I'd say its more fun.



To bad the original 4 arent there anymore. But the new cast is a welcome edition. And the new weapons and special infected, top notch.



Grabbin' peelz.


----------



## Tortin (Nov 24, 2009)

The only thing I don't like about PS3 is the fact that you can't play PS2 games on the new version.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Nov 24, 2009)

From a price standpoint, get a PS3. But if you don't care about spending ~$400-500 to just get the system running and connecting to Xbox Live, get a 360.


----------



## hansho13 (Mar 6, 2010)

definetly ps3


----------



## ErikJ (Mar 6, 2010)

xbox, because halo reach is coming out this fall.


----------



## Tortin (Mar 6, 2010)

ErikJ said:


> xbox, because halo reach is coming out this fall.



PS3 because FFXIII is coming out on Tuesday.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 6, 2010)

My friend who can understand japanese bought FFXIII overseas and decided to spoil it for all of my other friends. 

Oh, desire.~
;_;


----------



## Muesli (Mar 6, 2010)

Tortin said:


> ErikJ said:
> 
> 
> > xbox, because halo reach is coming out this fall.
> ...


Learn to multi-format.


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Tortin said:
> 
> 
> > ErikJ said:
> ...



FFXIII on 360 has inferior graphics.

If you can read Japanese, get the FFXIII PS3 (wow, I sound like a FF nerd despite I've never played one (until Tuesday)(and I know there's a FFXIII 360)).

Get PS3. It has Ratchet and Clank man.

EDIT: Add a poll.


----------



## andyt1992 (Mar 7, 2010)

PC???


----------



## Tortin (Mar 7, 2010)

4Chan said:


> My friend who can understand japanese bought FFXIII overseas and decided to spoil it for all of my other friends.
> 
> Oh, desire.~
> ;_;



That really sucks. I was considering getting the Japanese version, because it came out in december, but I decided not to


----------



## cwcric (Mar 7, 2010)

Why don't you choose Wii?
I think it's good.


----------



## moka (Mar 7, 2010)

A month ago,i sold my XBOX360 for buying a PS3 LOL


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 7, 2010)

This:


----------



## Muesli (Mar 7, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> This:
> 
> [pic]


I love N64s!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Mar 7, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > This:
> ...



I SEE WHAT YOU DID THAR


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 7, 2010)

...I think that settles what you should get.


----------



## Edam (Mar 7, 2010)

N64 all the way, i'm replaying Ocarina of Time at the moment.


----------

